# Area 51 (2015). Film. Video Trailer. Uscita cinema 15 Maggio 2015



## admin (25 Aprile 2015)

Area 51, film diretto dal regista di Paranormal Activity. Uscirà in tutte le sale cinematografiche americane a partire dal 15 Maggio 2015. La data di uscita in Italia non è stata ancora comunicata.

Trama: tre giovani ragazzi riescono ad introdursi all'interno dell'Area 51 alla ricerca di forme di vita aliene. Ma scopriranno qualcosa di molto peggiore rispetto a quanto pensavano di trovare.

Video trailer qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Butcher (25 Aprile 2015)

La solita cahata!


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2015)

Curioso di vederlo


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2015)

Non avevo visto il topic.

Ovviamente lo vedrò 

Comunque l'arrivo di wang rimane il migliore


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2015)

L'ennesimo clone di "The blair witch project"..solita solfa: gruppetto di ragazzi che decidono di indagare su qualcosa e che finiscono in un incubo da cui non possono scappare..probabilmente alla fine moriranno tutti..ma perché continuano a fare sti film del cavolo?..guarda caso il "regista" (se così si può chiamarlo, un po' tipo inzaghi che lo chiamano mister) è lo stesso di paranormal activity.......


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2015)

Visto.. brutto moltooo brutto.. 

Ci manca l'alieno in versione frezzer... 



ah no frezzer è un alieno


----------

